# Sony-Ericsson w995: Play-Taste geht nicht bei geschlossenem Handy?



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab seit heute ein w995, irgendwie hab ich da was nicht gerafft oder komm damit nicht klar: ich will, wenn der walkman läuft, dass ich diesen auch bei geschlossenem Handy bedienen kann, ohne dass ich aber aus Versehen zB jemand anrufe, also Telefonfunktionen sollen gesperrt sein.

Das scheint auch zu funktionieren, handyzu, "hörer abnehmen"-Taste geht nicht. Vor/zurück-tasten an der Seite aber gehen. Nur: wenn ich den seitlichen "Play"-Button drücke, dann hält das Lied an, aber ich kann es damit nicht wieder starten - ist das normal? Firmwareupdate vlt. nötig? 

Danke!


----------



## chefmarkus (3. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich habe es gerade bei meinem ausprobiert: Player über die linke Außentaste gestartet, handy danach gesperrt und auf der rechten außenseite mit den vor>>, zurück<< pause/play-tasten im gesperrten modus den player bedient. pause geht rein, lässt sich aber nicht mehr im gesperrten zustand lösen. vor/zurück geht tadellos. meine softwareversion:
1215-7995
R1GA026
090906
SonyEricsson


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Februar 2010)

Jup, stoppen kann man das Lied aber starten nicht. Fällt mir jetzt zum ersten Mal auf


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

So ein Witz, was soll denn bitte so ein Mist? ^^


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Februar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Witz, was soll denn bitte so ein Mist? ^^


Da haben die Leute bei Sony Ericsson wohl mal wieder nicht mitgedacht. Aber wir können froh sein, dass das W995 solche Tasten hat,auch wenn das mit der play Taste nicht funktioniert, besser als nix


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Die Walkmantaste geht auch nicht, außer für diese Shake-Funktion - d.h. man MUSS zum player-Bedienen das Teil extra aufschieben - was ist das denn bitte? Ich dachte, dass sei bei den w-Handys das Topmodell? Da ist ja das w350i besser durchdacht!

Ich versteh ja den Grund: so kann das Handy nicht ungewollt anfangen, zu spielen, nur weil man aus Versehen auf die Play-Taste kommt. Aber die könnten dann wenigstens nen Menüpunkt einführen, OB man bei geschlossenem Handy vlt. diese Tasten doch freigeben will....


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2010)

Noch ne Frage: kann man irgendwie SCHNELL ins Hauptmenü zurück anstatt 3-4 mal "zurück" drücken?


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Februar 2010)

Einfach wieder die Walkman Taste drücken und dann einmal in die Mitte-->schon bist du im Hauptmenü


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2010)

ah, o.k   aber in den anderen Menüs gibt es das nicht, oder? also, wenn man grad zB bei Menü, Einstellungen, Konnektivität, Bluetooth is 

Kann man eigentlich die Taste direkt unter dem Display umbelegen? Da is bei mir Web and Walk drauf ^^


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Februar 2010)

welche Taste genau meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2010)

Die Taste, mit der man dann das aufruft, was rechts unten im Display als Option erscheint. Also "rechts oben" bezogen auf das Bedienfeld, nicht GANZ oben bezogen auf Handy


----------

